# Pellet Supplements (Timothy cubes and pellets) ?????



## ThornyRidgeII (Feb 18, 2013)

Well the hay shortage has finally hit me!  Grrrr.. will need to fork out the wallet for roughly 40 bales to get me through. Was hoping it did not come to that but such is life in owning animals and not owning a working farm!  I was wondering as I stumbled across at my local Farm Feed store, Timothy pellets/cubes-- anyone have experience with these?  Right now looking ways to stretch my hay without starving the little goaties!  I went back to graining.. this has helped somewhat in supplementing feed, but since I currently have only a herd of "pets" noone really needs grain!  I have tried adding the alfalfa pellets before but mine tend to not eat them ..even when smashed up with hammer as they are too large and cumbersome to chew apparently..been checking local papers and CL and seeing will be paying around8-10/bale.. will pay whatever, but am coming to find that there are lots of greedy farmers out there and ones that lie to boot!  sad sad times.. glad I have shut down breeding for the time until hopefully things turn around as I don't want to send my kids out into world where people are unable to feed/support them!  Some sacrifice here but 300-400 dollars is small peace of mind compared to starving/sickly goats!  I do get the "look" now in the barn as before they have always been overfed and many are well conditioned  so now they apparently notice a little less hay doled out.. but trying to find creative ways to get through May!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you heard of Chaffhaye? http://www.chaffhaye.com/  Check to see if you get it in your area. It is also Alfalfa hay in a different form. I feed mine Chaffhaye, alfalfa hay, alfalfa pellets (not cubes). I feed mostly Chaffhaye, a flake of alfalfa hay at night and 1.5 cups pellets twice a day. You can definitely supplement them with alfalfa pellets. You can just leave some out and in time, they may start eating the. I heard cube is just too big so many goats won't eat them even after you leave them out for awhile. Our hay cost more than Chaffhaye so I switched. I still feed a little hay especially when the weather is REALLY cold. 
Good luck.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Feb 19, 2013)

Have not heard of this.. checked out website and of course no dealers anywhere close to me in NE Ohio.. I would like to try that stuff.. I sent company email to see if any other options exist.. Nothing showed within 50 miles either and that is pushing it distance wise!!!


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 19, 2013)

I drive over an hour one way to get mine and I can only get 24 bags maxing out the truck's payload. Someday...when we get a trailer, I'll be able to get more. Like everything else, the goats turn their noses but after about a week, they love it.


Are you near Pierpont, ohio? I know someone there who gets Chaffhaye.


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Feb 19, 2013)

Pierpont?  never heard of it, but I looked at map and see it is up near Conneaut.. about 2 hours one way from me!  Wonder where they get it from.. I couldn't find anyone in the state from the chaffhay website.. closest dealers were New York and PA.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 19, 2013)

Chaffhaye will deliver if you order 6 pallets (40 bag per pallet). They'd give you a reduced price plus a reasonable shipping cost. You'll also need to be able to unload the shipment...I think a bobcat is needed. I think my friend just did that...she was able to find enough people in her area and ordered a shipment. 
Good luck.


----------



## pdpo222 (Feb 20, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> I drive over an hour one way to get mine and I can only get 24 bags maxing out the truck's payload. Someday...when we get a trailer, I'll be able to get more. Like everything else, the goats turn their noses but after about a week, they love it.
> 
> 
> Are you near Pierpont, ohio? I know someone there who gets Chaffhaye.


I'm in Pierpont,  where do they get it?  I looked on line too.
Just called them. To where I live in Pierpont, it's 13.25 a bale plus 50.00 for shipping.  And you have to get 6 pallets that's 240 bags.  Because of Ohio's agriculture laws they can't have dealers, but they can deliver it.  You can use a fork lift to unload it or do it by hand. Hope this helps


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 20, 2013)

My friend's farm is Elk Leap Farm. She breeds Boers and Nubians. Her FB page is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Elk-Leap-Farm-Boer-and-Nubian-Goats/108840142523312   She said when she need Chaffhaye, she gets from Soggy Bottom Boers farm in Stuebenville, PA.  Still about 2 hour (each way) drive from her. Maybe if there are enough interests...you can all go in on a shipment. I think if you get 6 pallets, you get a break on the cost...even with the $50 shipping charge.

Adding....  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## pdpo222 (Feb 20, 2013)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> My friend's farm is Elk Leap Farm. She breeds Boers and Nubians. Her FB page is https://www.facebook.com/pages/Elk-Leap-Farm-Boer-and-Nubian-Goats/108840142523312   She said when she need Chaffhaye, she gets from Soggy Bottom Boers farm in Stuebenville, PA.  Still about 2 hour (each way) drive from her. Maybe if there are enough interests...you can all go in on a shipment. I think if you get 6 pallets, you get a break on the cost...even with the $50 shipping charge.
> 
> Adding....  Let me know how it goes.


That price is what they quoted me at the office.  But the shipping is more than reasonable.


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 20, 2013)

pdpo222 said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can afford and have space for...6 pallets, the price on each bag is less than $13.25...I think maybe about $12. $50 for shipping on a 6 ton shipment is not reasonable??? I pay $25 dollar for a 50# kelp from CA alone.


----------

